# super 900watt 3way crossover design center speaker



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

im lookinn to build a powerful 3 way crossover for a floorstanding speaker 7 driver design

able to drive 300watts to a pair of 2in tweeters

an 3 8in midrange woofers

an 2 8in lowfreq woofer

my planed design inclueds

these parts

4- Jantzen Audio 8.2uF 400V Z-Standard Capacitor	2 left an 2 right
4- Jantzen Audio 0.50mH 18 AWG Air Core Inductor Crossover Coil 2 left an 2 right
4- Jantzen Audio 39uF 400V Crosscap Capacitor 2 left an 2 right
4- Dayton Audio 2.5mH 18 AWG Perfect Layer Inductor Crossover Coil 2 left an 2 right


drivers per centerspeaker

2-Pyle PDBT19 3.75" Aluminum Bullet Titanium Horn Tweeter Pair	for the high
3- 8" Woofer, Poly Mica Cone, 4 Ohm, W-8024 for the mid
2- 8" Heavy Duty Woofer, Poly Mica for the low
2- Dayton Audio RSS265-PR 10" Aluminum Cone Passive Radiator

Eminence PXB2:1K6 2-Way Speaker Crossover Board 1,600 Hz repurposed by removeing the parts an replacing them with the one above unless someone can advice a be bourd idea	

i'd like any advice on building an construcion including speaker box design an any software too


----------

